
Trigger Warning: Is the Fear of Being Offensive Killing Free Speech? - Review  - chippy
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/aug/28/trigger-warning-is-fear-being-offesnive-killing-free-speech-mick-hume-review
======
chippy
This is a review by Galen Strawson of the book by Nick Hume.

I agree with Strawson's thoughts about the cause of outrage and offence not
being narcissism but "something vastly more toxic: righteous indignation felt
on behalf of others".

"righteous indignation felt on behalf of others – typically a group with which
one identifies or sympathises. ... It’s precisely because such righteous
indignation is not narcissistic, and is not experienced as mere self-concern,
that it comes with a feeling of absolute purity – purity of cause and of
justification – that seems to license absolute violence.... the anger is
cleared to express itself without inhibition."

Group psychology - The defence of the group will always come before the
protection of the self. Having a group behind you allows your actions to be
justified - no matter how badly behaved, aggressive or morally wrong - because
the group justifies these as right and good.

------
RUG3Y
There is no right to not be "triggered". There is a right to free speech. The
expansion of the victim mentality in the last few years blows my mind. Maybe
I'm just getting older? I don't fit in with this society anymore.

~~~
dudul
Especially since a "right to not be triggered" is impossible to enforce.

Let's say I had a traumatic experience involving a dolphin and an harmonica in
my youth. Am I gonna demand that people/movies/songs/... give me a trigger
warning before talking about dolphins and harmonicas?

People have their own experience and it's great (or not when it's traumatic),
but why demand from others to _know_ about them before talking?

------
dropit_sphere
If this is appearing in the _Guardian_ \---then, no, not anymore.

------
kaonashi
No.

~~~
collyw
Yes.

